# the best ssd for gaming



## madnoh (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

need your help give some suggestion

in my mind i want get as below

kingston savage 120gb $ 267.00
samsung 850 evo 120gb $ 265.00
plextor m6s 128gb $ 285.00

those ssd which one is better for gaming

my specs:
i5 4690k
z97x gaming 5 gigabyte
1866 single stick kingston 8gb
1tb wd black


any feedback ..tq


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2015)

Samsung definitely


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2015)

yeah i say the samsung too. not that there will be much of a real world difference, but samsungs have a good reputation and some good software to go with their SSD's.


----------



## madnoh (Oct 22, 2015)

How about kingston and plextor ??


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2015)

EVO or BX100. There is no sense in paying for anything more for games, as the improvement is almost non-existant.


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 22, 2015)

EVO IMO!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2015)

madnoh said:


> How about kingston and plextor ??



I have a plextor (lite-on) 256GB and a 840 evo 500GB SSD in my laptop, the plextor is just as good but in this case I would go for the samsung since it's cheaper and has good performance.


----------



## madnoh (Oct 22, 2015)

Iam newbie ... 

well ..how about the write and read??


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2015)

madnoh said:


> Iam newbie ...
> 
> well ..how about the write and read??



all modern SSD's are basically the same. read and writes have almost nothing to do with gaming, just the seek times - and all SSD's are great there.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2015)

madnoh said:


> how about the write and read??



IOPS are arguably more important, for Windows anyway.

Most SSD's sit between 525 and 550 on both, so there's very little there to distinguish between them.


----------



## madnoh (Oct 22, 2015)

Oic ..but iam looking for good performance .. 

well im going take 850 evo ...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2015)

madnoh said:


> Oic ..but iam looking for good performance ..
> 
> well im going take 850 evo ...



two years ago it would have been different, but these days all the high end ones are very similar - SATA III holds them back. We need a new generation of SSD's on a new connector before they start being different again.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 22, 2015)

wait are those prices for real?

Buy SSD for OS and not for games.

Youre spending alot of money and games on SSD will only load games faster but games wont run faster.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2015)

night.fox said:


> wait are those prices for real?
> 
> Buy SSD for OS and not for games.
> 
> Youre spending alot of money and games on SSD will only load games faster but games wont run faster.



As what I read on the internet GTA V is preferably installed on an SSD, it would run better then on HDD, and there will probably more games that benefit from SSD.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 22, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> As what I read on the internet GTA V is preferably installed on an SSD, it would run better then on HDD, and there will probably more games that benefit from SSD.



probably. But I would not pay that much for games.

I better spend on better graphic card.

But thats only me.

anyway to answer @madnoh I would go for samsung


----------



## peche (Oct 22, 2015)

get the 850 Evo, install windows your daily use programs and apps, 
get or re-use your mechanical drive for gaming and avoid havily scripting on your SSD, there is zero improvement or noticiable improvement gaming on SSD's....

for now SSD's brings a fast real fast booting time and user experience... but in games is not usefull....
also in my humble opinion, more than 64GB and max 128 GB on an SSD is a waste of time, im pretty happy with my 64GB SSD for booting my OS and using some programs for working, my games are on a 320 HDD, 

Regards,


----------



## madnoh (Oct 22, 2015)

I hv old gpu asus gtx 770oc 

currently load with 1tb wd black.

im not gamer guy ., play game only ragnarok and knight online.

but now i hv latest game like fifa2015 ...

ya i buy the ssd for os .. And install my online game.

already order samsung 850 evo. 

tq guys for helping me


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2015)

peche said:


> get the 850 Evo, install windows your daily use programs and apps,
> get or re-use your mechanical drive for gaming and avoid havily scripting on your SSD, there is zero improvement or noticiable improvement gaming on SSD's....
> 
> for now SSD's brings a fast real fast booting time and user experience... but in games is not usefull....
> ...



Depends on the game you are playing. The SSD does vastly improve load times. Not every game is online, some of us still play games with levels  SSD adds a massive drop in load times, just not a FPS jump.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2015)

i go with the Samsung suggestion too, i have a 850 Evo 500gb as my main drive in my Alpha, i do not notice much difference than my main rig (OS Vertex III and games on a Toshiba DT01ACA100 1tb 7.2k rpm) except in loadscreen but still it's faster indeed



cdawall said:


> Depends on the game you are playing. The SSD does vastly improve load times. Not every game is online, some of us still play games with levels  SSD adds a massive drop in load times, just not a FPS jump.


yep totally that^

well since you already got it i hope you are just as satisfied as i am


----------



## mohdnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

night.fox said:


> probably. But I would not pay that much for games.
> 
> I better spend on better graphic card.
> 
> ...




ya already order .. 120gb evo 850 .. tq


----------



## arbiter (Oct 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> IOPS are arguably more important, for Windows anyway.
> 
> Most SSD's sit between 525 and 550 on both, so there's very little there to distinguish between them.



Most are ones that are 256gb drives and up are that on both. Ones he posted question for are the 120/128gb drives, write speeds on those are end to be a bit lower due to limited amount of vnand chips to write to.

On to the question, if you plan to install games on that SSD i would say should spend more and get a bigger one as 120gb for games now days doesn't go far when games are 20 to even 40+gb games that are out these days and it won't be getting any smaller for install sizes. 120gb IMO is for your OS only and put games on a diff and/or bigger drive.


----------



## madnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

i know .. if we had high capacity .. that is bonus for us but 256gb toooooo expensive .... beside i already order ..120gb


----------



## rooivalk (Oct 23, 2015)

madnoh said:


> i know .. if we had high capacity .. that is bonus for us but 256gb toooooo expensive .... beside i already order ..120gb


Where do you live? Malaysia?
http://www.lazada.com.my/samsung-850-evo-series-120g-mz-75e120bkr-black-4658558.html

Samsung 850 Evo 120GB only RM470 ($111) not $265 and I'm pretty sure that's not the lowest price.


----------



## mohdnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Where do you live? Malaysia?
> http://www.lazada.com.my/samsung-850-evo-series-120g-mz-75e120bkr-black-4658558.html
> 
> Samsung 850 Evo 120GB only RM470 ($111) not $265 and I'm pretty sure that's not the lowest price.


 

Lazada .. is expensive website .. im order from this site : :  http://www.lelong.com.my/samsung-85...520mb-s-cwchoo85-169238745-2015-12-Sale-P.htm

only RM 265 postage not include


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 23, 2015)

mohdnoh said:


> Lazada .. is expensive website .. im order from this site : :  http://www.lelong.com.my/samsung-85...520mb-s-cwchoo85-169238745-2015-12-Sale-P.htm
> 
> only RM 265 postage not include



oh so its not 265 dollars? lol


----------



## mohdnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

ya iam from malaysia ...


----------



## mohdnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

night.fox said:


> oh so its not 265 dollars? lol


 
Nope .. if in USD .. omg .. that to big huge expensive


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 23, 2015)

mohdnoh said:


> Nope .. if in USD .. omg .. that to big huge expensive



exactly. But according to your post



> kingston savage 120gb $ 267.00
> samsung 850 evo 120gb $ 265.00
> plextor m6s 128gb $ 285.00



So thats why my previous comment mentioning that I wouldnt pay much for SSD if only for gaming


----------



## mohdnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

hehehe sorry ... forget put malaysia money


----------



## mohdnoh (Oct 23, 2015)

this thread can close ... i got an answer already .. and already order to

i know 120gb is not good enough capacity .. but for OS and some game online i think is preety good enough ..

only for ragnarok online and knight online


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2015)

Try and pick up a SanDisk. They might be going a bit cheaper now that they have been acquired by Western Digial. Retailers might be wanting to clear old inventory


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 23, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Try and pick up a SanDisk. They might be going a bit cheaper now that they have been acquired by Western Digial. Retailers might be wanting to clear old inventory



might wanna read his last post before you post 



> this thread can close ... i got an answer already .. and already order to
> 
> i know 120gb is not good enough capacity .. but for OS and some game online i think is preety good enough ..
> 
> only for ragnarok online and knight online


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 23, 2015)

lol.

Way back on 1st page poor guy says he's ordered the Samsung and peeps keep dropping in to say "buy this, buy that....."

Good choice mohdnoh - enjoy your Samsung!


----------

